# CHIM



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 15, 2017)

What exactly is CHIM?

CHIM is an ancient sigil connoting 'royalty', 'starlight', and 'high splendor'. More specifically, it is a state of enlightenment. When one learns that all of existence is the “dream” of the Godhead (an unknowable entity), they will come to one of two conclusions—that they do not truly exist, or that they _do_ exist as themselves in spite of all logic to the contrary. While the former realization results in them ceasing to exist (called _zero-summing_), the latter (that is, saying “I am” in the face of “You are not”) results in achieving CHIM.
To achieve CHIM, one must understand "the Wheel", which is the structure of the world itself. Among the first to understand the concept was someone whose curiosity and desire for change drove him to the rim of the Wheel and beyond, where he looked back at the world sideways and thereby learned the name of God(head): I (as a wheel, observed from the side, is an "I"). Another philosopher who wrote extensively on CHIM, described it as reaching heaven by violence.

An example of the effects of achieving CHIM is the ability to transform a continent filled with forests into one with temperate grasslands. Another, more recent example of someone achieving CHIM is Donald Trump, who managed to get elected as President despite most, if not all, polls predicting his defeat in the 2016 US elections. Donald Trump also appears to be impervious to all attempts made to discredit him or nullify the extent of his power. Developments that would instantly kill the political career of most individuals were outright ignored or rendered irrelevant in Trump's case, i.e. a filmed confession of committing numerous sexual assaults, mocking the disabled on national television, and possessing the antithesis of professional behavior.

With the evidence that CHIM is obtainable in our world, how can we work towards achieving it for ourselves? Can the lay person ever attain CHIM, or does it take a special brand of individual to reach an enlightened godhood?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have other examples? I think Gibby from the Butthole Surfers achieved it from doing a bunch of LSD.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 15, 2017)

Denny McLain achieved this for the 1968 Detroit Tigers


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jan 15, 2017)

I never thought I would live to see someone posting old Michael Kirkbride Morrowind lore on Kiwi Farms.

...I can't believe I recognized that shit without even thinking about it. Gods, I played so much Morrowind.


----------



## Antipathy (Jan 16, 2017)

I think I attained something similar to this state when I fell down a flight of stairs while on pain medication.


----------



## John Titor (Jan 16, 2017)

Chicago Cubs won. How much more proof do you need?

#CHIM is real!


----------



## c-no (Jan 17, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I never thought I would live to see someone posting old Michael Kirkbride Morrowind lore on Kiwi Farms.
> 
> ...I can't believe I recognized that shit without even thinking about it. Gods, I played so much Morrowind.


One would think that could appear on the shitposting board, especially when considering the amount drugs to come up with this stuff.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 17, 2017)

I found the down to earth parts of Morrowind lore to be much better than the "Mike Kirk is high again" parts. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 21, 2017)

Will Chris ever achieve CHIM?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 3, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Will Chris ever achieve CHIM?



Will I?


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 3, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Will Chris ever achieve CHIM?



He already has


----------



## RP 520 (May 3, 2017)

So CHIM is meme magic basically. Or rather meme magic is a collective effort to reach CHIM where as it's insanely difficult for one person to reach. Meme magic is more like WAAGHHH magic though.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 3, 2017)

This must be how Fedsmoker works.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 3, 2017)

Talos the *mighty*! Talos the *unerring*! Talos the *unassailable*! To you we give praise!

We are but *maggots*, writhing in the *filth *of *our own corruption*! While _you have ascended from the dung of mortality_, and now walk among the stars!

But you were *once *man! Aye! And as man, you said,_ "Let me show you the power of Talos Stormcrown, born of the North, where my breath is long winter. I breathe now, in royalty, and reshape this land which is mine. I do this for you, Red Legions, for I love you."_ 

Aye, love. Love! Even as man, great Talos cherished us. For he saw in us, in each of us, the future of Skyrim! The future of Tamriel!

And there it is, friends! *The ugly truth! *We are the children of *man*! Talos is the true god of *man*! Ascended from flesh, to rule the realm of spirit!

The very idea is inconceivable to our Elven overlords! Sharing the heavens with us? With man? Ha! They can barely tolerate our presence on earth!

Today, they take away your faith. But what of tomorrow? What then? Do the elves take your homes? Your businesses? Your children? Your very lives?

And what does the Empire do? Nothing! Nay, worse than nothing! The Imperial machine enforces the will of the Thalmor! Against its own people!

So rise up! Rise up, children of the Empire! Rise up, Stormcloaks! Embrace the word of mighty Talos, he who is both man and Divine!

For we are the children of man! And we shall inherit both the heavens and the earth! And we, not the Elves or their toadies, will rule Skyrim! Forever!

Terrible and powerful Talos! We, your unworthy servants, give praise! For only through your grace and benevolence may we truly reach enlightenment!

And deserve our praise you do, for we are one! Ere you ascended and the Eight became Nine, you walked among us, great Talos, not as god, but as man!

Trust in me, Whiterun! Trust in the words of Heimskr! For I am the chosen of Talos! I alone have been anointed by the Ninth to spread his holy word!


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 6, 2017)

> *What created the Tower?*
> 
> The Wheel created it. The Wheel is the structure of this universe, and it is easiest to see it that way: rim, spokes, hub, and all the spaces within and without. I shall take each in turn.





> The hub is the reflection of its creators, the circle within the circle, only the border to ours is so much easier to see. Stand in its flux and remain whole of mind. Look at it sideways and see the “I”.
> 
> This is the Tower.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 6, 2017)

Lou Wrong said:


> I found the down to earth parts of Morrowind lore to be much better than the "Mike Kirk is high again" parts. Oh well, to each his own.



Strongly disagree. But I love you anyway.


----------



## DespotCTM (May 7, 2017)

CHIM could be the name of some weird indie band.. Wait this is from Morrowind, how much drugs were they on?


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 7, 2017)

*((( Elves )))*


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 7, 2017)

Chimerian Godhead said:


> CHIM could be the name of some weird indie band.. Wait this is from Morrowind, how much drugs were they on?



I KNOW MY PURPOSE IN LIFE NOW.


----------



## DuskEngine (May 7, 2017)

Chimerian Godhead said:


> how much drugs were they on?





> Perhaps the best way to end this preface would be by quoting Michael Kirkbride, who once said the following about writing the sermons:
> 
> "It was one dev, naked in a room with a carton of cigarettes, a thermos full of coffee and bourbon, and all his summoned angels."


----------



## BaissaTheSinger (May 7, 2017)

Is this how one can achieve CHIM?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 21, 2017)

Only 14 people can get into /r/CHIM and I happen to be one.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jul 21, 2017)

Lots of fancy elven words for saying "Hail Talos" over and over.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 22, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Lots of fancy elven words for saying "Hail Talos" over and over.


Outlander, please.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 23, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> *((( Elves )))*



This reminds me of the concept of "machine elves". 

http://non-aliencreatures.wikia.com/wiki/Machine_Elf



> References to such encounters can be found in many cultures ranging from shamanic traditions of Native Americans to indigenous Australians and African tribes, as well as among Western users of these substances.
> 
> At about minute one or two of a DMT trip, according to McKenna, one may burst through a chrysanthemum-like mandala, and find: There's a whole bunch of entities waiting on the other side, saying "How wonderful that you're here! You come so rarely! We're _so _delighted to see you!" They're like jewelled self-dribbling basketballs and there are many of them and they come pounding toward you and they will stop in front of you and vibrate, but then they do a very disconcerting thing, which is they jump into your body and then they jump back out again and the whole thing is going on in a high-speed mode where you're being presented with thousands of details per second and you can't get ahold on [them ...] and these things are saying "Don't give in to astonishment", which is exactly what you want to do. You want to go nuts with how crazy this is, and they say "Don't do that. Pay attention to what we're doing". What they're doing is making objects with their voices, singing structures into existence. They offer things to you, saying "Look at this! Look at this!" and as your attention goes towards these objects you realise that what you're being shown is impossible. It's not simply intricate, beautiful and hard to manufacture, it's impossible to make these things. The nearest analogy would be the Fabergé eggs, but these things are like the toys that are scattered around the nursery inside a U.F.O., celestial toys, and the toys themselves appear to be somehow alive and can sing other objects into existence, so what's happening is this proliferation of elf gifts, which are moving around singing, and they are saying "Do what we are doing" and they are very insistent, and they say "Do it! Do it! Do it!" and you feel like a bubble inside your body beginning to move up toward your mouth, and when it comes out it isn't sound, it's vision. You discover that you can pump "stuff" out of your mouth by singing, and they're urging you to do this. They say "That's it! That's it! Keep doing it!".



But I've heard less spastic explanations. Such as beings working behind the scenes to create reality. I like that better than something that looks like an episode of Boohbah.



hood LOLCOW said:


>



Is this from The Dark Tower or are you serious?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jul 23, 2017)

Dysnomia said:


> This reminds me of the concept of "machine elves".
> 
> http://non-aliencreatures.wikia.com/wiki/Machine_Elf
> 
> ...


Ah. A fellow /x/tinction. Now, what if I presented this to you...


----------



## I-chi (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Picaninnyfreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

Was about to give up on this little tranny/lefty wasteland down here and ran into this gem on the way out. Have a bump. 

I feel like I'm living an incomplete experience until I try dmt. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 20, 2017)

From the sermons of Vivec, a renowned scholar of the CHIM philosophy:

Vivec lay with Molag Bal for eighty days and eight, though headless. In that time, the Prince placed the warrior-poet's feet back and filled them with the blood of Daedra. In this way Vivec's giant-form remained forever harmless to good earth. The Pomegranate Banquet brought many spirits back from the dead so that the sons and daughters of the union had much to eat besides fruit.

The Duke of Scamps came while the banquet was still underway, and Molag Bal looked on the seven pennants with anger. The King of Rape had become necessary and therefore troubled for the rest of time. His legions and Kh-Utta's fell into open war, but the children of Molag Bal and Vivec were too elaborate in power and form.

The Duke of Scamps therefore became a lesser thing, as did all his own children. Molag Bal said to them: 'You are the sons of liars, dogs, and wolf-headed women.' They have been useless to summon ever since.

The holy one returned at last, Vehk, golden with wisdom. His head found its body had been tenderly used. He mentioned this to Molag Bal, who told him that he should thank the Barons of Move Like This, 'For I have yet to learn how to refine my rapture. My love is accidentally shaped like a spear.'

So Vivec, who had a grain of Ayem's mercy, set about to teach Molag Bal in the ways of belly-magic. They took their spears out and compared them. Vivec bit new words onto the King of Rape's so that it might give more than ruin to the uninitiated. This has since become a forbidden ritual, though people still practice it in secret.

Here is why: The Velothi and demons and monsters that were watching all took out their own spears. There was much biting and the earth became wet. And this was the last laugh of Molag Bal:

'Watch as the earth shall crack, heavy with so much power, that should have been forever unalike!'
Then that stretch of badlands that had been the site of the marriage fragmented and threw fire. And a race that is no more but that was terrible at the time to behold came forth. Born of the biters, that is all they did, and they ran amok across the lands of Veloth and even to the shores of Red Mountain.

But Vivec made of his spear a more terrible thing, from a secret he had bitten off from the King of Rape. And so he sent Molag Bal tumbling into the crack of the biters and swore forever that he would not deem the King beautiful ever again.

Vivec wept as he slew all those around him with his terrible new spear. He named it MUATRA, which is Milk Taker, and even the Chimeri mystics knew his fury. Anyone struck by Vivec at this time turned barren and withered into bone shapes. The path of bones became a sentence for the stars to read, and the heavens have never known children since. Vivec hunted down the biters one by one, and all their progeny, and he killed them all by means of the Nine Apertures, and the wise still hide theirs from Muatra.


----------

